# Brown water with mineralized top soil



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a top soil sub layer, with a gravel layer over it. I've washed the soil a few times before placing it in my tank about 2 months ago. Since i've settled the layer, I have changed at least 50% of the water about 3 times, but by the end of the week the water turns quite brown. is this normal and to be expected? thanks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

no, it's not normal. it sounds like you haven't mineralized the soil yet.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh no
What should I do? I've got fish in my tank already


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you tested your water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates? What are their values?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Do a large water change. If the mineralization isn't complete, it will continue for a while in the tank. This is the reason i look for topsoil, or even subsoil, with little organic material in it.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

I tested for ammonia and found very little if any (the color hardly changed)

For the others parameters I used an all in one test strip and everything looked fine... Although I was told that those strips aren't very accurate

All the fish seem fine and very lively. Although I do have a bit of an algae problem though


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

BillD said:


> Do a large water change. If the mineralization isn't complete, it will continue for a while in the tank. This is the reason i look for topsoil, or even subsoil, with little organic material in it.


I used top soil as well with no other additives 
So should I patiently wait for the color to wear out or should I try to remove the soil?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I used a pond soil because I was curious about it. Took a long long time to get the water clear.. D: Lots of waterchanges


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfish said:


> I tested for ammonia and found very little if any (the color hardly changed)
> 
> For the others parameters I used an all in one test strip and everything looked fine... Although I was told that those strips aren't very accurate
> 
> All the fish seem fine and very lively. Although I do have a bit of an algae problem though


A cycled tank should not have any ammonia at all.

The biggest concern here is that an insufficiently mineralized soil will leech a lot of organic detritus into the water (hence the brown water), and cause ammonia spikes.

How long has your tank been running? How did you cycle it?

If you have any plants in there, depending on how murky the water is, your plants may not get sufficient light to survive.

Whatever you do, don't try to remove the soil. It will just make things worse. If your tank has been properly cycled, you need to do lots of water changes until the leeching stops.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

My tank has been running for about 2 months. i started the tank with some gravel and rocks from my other cycled tank (just a little), and also introduced a lot of plants. The plants have been growing like crazy. oh and some snails made its way into the tank as well and they're getting really fat

i started bringing in guppies about 3 weeks ago and they seem to be doing well since

i never put in anything other than water conditioner... i have a bottle of prime handy, should i add some in?

thanks for all the help so far from everyone



solarz said:


> A cycled tank should not have any ammonia at all.
> 
> The biggest concern here is that an insufficiently mineralized soil will leech a lot of organic detritus into the water (hence the brown water), and cause ammonia spikes.
> 
> ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The ammonia test is really hard to read. Try doing a side by side comparison between this tank and your other cycled tank. If this tank is cycled, there should not be any ammonia.

Your only worry, apart from aesthetics, is ammonia leeching. Fish swim in muddy waters all the time. I would just do frequent water changes until it clears up, which may take a while.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Turning brown is not normal. But the water turning yellow is normal (it is just the tannins from pieces of wood in the soil). 

I actually like the color, makes my tanks look very natural.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

is this soil suitable?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...& 153+Seed+Starting+Potting+Mix.jsp?locale=en


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

There was another thread discussing suitable soil options. The most recommended one there was the Miracle Gro Organic: http://www.homedepot.ca/product/miracle-gro-organic-choice-potting-mix-283l/969906

Though you can check out the thread here:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33441


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

thx!,......



theeyrietrainer said:


> There was another thread discussing suitable soil options. The most recommended one there was the Miracle Gro Organic: http://www.homedepot.ca/product/miracle-gro-organic-choice-potting-mix-283l/969906
> 
> Though you can check out the thread here:
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33441


----------

